# Invisible 3D lifting e varie -bay Kiko



## Tebe (16 Agosto 2013)

Invisible 3D

Non ho guardato l'inci e non intendo farlo. Sarà un accozzaglia di schifezze ma.
Funziona.
Ho fatto qualche acquisto in saldo da Kiko e tra le mille stronzate comprate c'è questo.
E' un siero tarsparente, molto vischioso. Ho messo una goccia sulla fronte, una per guancia e una mento-collo.
Si è assorbito in fretta e ...

MIRACOLO!
E' il primo tensore artificiale che fa davvero quello che dice.
Sul foglietto  c'è scritto che ci si può truccare subito dopo, ma io ho aspettato 5 minuti.
L'effetto  tensore è molto, molto meglio.

Promosso a pienissimi voi e da ricomprare anche a prezzo pieno che se non ricordo male è di circa 10 euro.
Io l'ho pagato metà, era in saldo.

Skin tone corrector primer
Cercavo un primer (odio i fondotinta) scuro.
Ho trovato questo a 3 euro il numero 4, il bronzo.
L'ho messo dopo il lifthing 3D.
In effetti sembra molto scuro,  invece  (ne ho messo due schiacciate di pirulo) da un bellissimo effetto sano, molto naturale anche sulla mia pelle chiara.
Ha anche dei brillantini dentro, che Kiko spaccia come polvere di diamante, ma comunque. Non sono esagerati. Almeno a me. Quindi non faccio testo perchè brillantinerei tutto. 
Più brillantinato per tutti!!!
L'effetto finale dei due prodotti è ottimo.
Unica nota. per chi ha la pelle secca consiglio base corposa.

Ombretti.
Ho voluto provare il longlastingstick, il numero 20. Un nero opaco, resistente all'acqua. 
Non riesco a stenderlo bene. Probabilmente non è adatto al modo che ho di truccarmi io. Lo tengo in sospeso.
Ho comprato anche un semplice ombretto in polvere tortora molto scuro e  mi sono truccata gli occhietti facendo un mix tra i due.
Non male.
Ho preso un altro ombretto long lasting, panna con i brillantini.
Questo è spaziale. Molto bello

Poi ho visto ROSA! e non ho resistito
Ho preso un Glow che fa anche da fard, in crema.
Bello rosa. ma rosa rosa.
Non è brillantinato ha una finitura satinata.
Si stende bene, anche se non è morbido. Sulle guance ne basta un tocco. Da solo un aria sana e molto naturale.
Promosso
Sulle labbra invece non mi piace molto.

 Conclusioni.
Il siero 3D funziona alla grande e l'effetto è aumentato dal primer. 
Se l'effetto è sempre questo credo che farò una convenzione con Kiko.
Sulla mia pelle i due hanno un effettone e anche il glow dal rosa improponibile da un effetto che si fonde benissimo fra i due.


----------



## Tebe (16 Agosto 2013)

ora devo uscire, vediamo quanto dura l'effetto super salute giovanile


----------



## lunaiena (16 Agosto 2013)

senza nulla togliere 
ma i prodotti KIko
sono delle cagate ...
almeno io sulla mia pelle non li tollero...
Bocciati....


----------



## sienne (16 Agosto 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> senza nulla togliere
> ma i prodotti KIko
> sono delle cagate ...
> almeno io sulla mia pelle non li tollero...
> Bocciati....


Ciao Luna,

Perché? Le hai provate? 

PS: non conosco il prodotto, o la marca ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (16 Agosto 2013)

Ciao Tebe,

sai cosa mi è ritornato in mente?
non centra nulla ... ma la racconto ugualmente. 

a cause del fatto che mi sono ustionata anni fa, 
devo mettere come prima cosa una crema antisolare molto forte. 
sono pigra. da anni uso sempre lo stesso prodotto. 
ma una mattina non lo ho trovato. e ho preso un altra crema contro il sole. 
era quella alpina del mio compagno ... 
ti fa bianca bianca ... non me ne sono accorta. 
ho l'abitudine oppure vizio del rossetto rosso ... 
poi mettici pure i miei occhioni ... 

in città tutti che mi guardavano ... :rotfl: ... 
non capivo il perché ... solo dopo ... che fessa che sono ...

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (16 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Luna,
> 
> Perché? Le hai provate?
> 
> ...


neanche io non conoscevo marca , negozi , e prodotti...
ho trovato poi in centro commerciale un negozio 
ho comprato alcuni prodotti 
che poi magari ho preso prodotti sbagliati , chi lo sa, 
e mettiamo anche che ho un tipo di pelle particolare ,
ho preso una crema idratante , un fondotinta, mascara e matita 
e due ciglia finte
a parte la matita che tanto non uso 
la crema mi da  prurito e pizzicore, il fondotinta non laascia respirare la pelle 
e il mascara che dovrebbe fare ciglia" bambola "non noti neanche di averlo...
Li trovo pari ai prodotti di bottega verde ...scadenti...
ma ripeto io ho una pelle molto particolare


----------



## sienne (16 Agosto 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> neanche io non conoscevo marca , negozi , e prodotti...
> ho trovato poi in centro commerciale un negozio
> ho comprato alcuni prodotti
> che poi magari ho preso prodotti sbagliati , chi lo sa,
> ...


Ciao Luna,

grazie. 

sentiamo, cosa ci racconta Tebe ...

sienne


----------



## Tebe (16 Agosto 2013)

Kiko è il trionfo del sintetico. Ma proprio il trionfo.
Ecco perchè non uso nulla come creme e prodotti base diciamo. Di gran lunga preferisco i miei oli, burri e principi attivi da mischiare.
Uso Kiko solo per i prodotti decorativi.
Come ombretto uso solo la serie nero nero che si stende bagnato. Dura ore senza sbavare e con il colore sempre intenso.
Ho parecchie allergie, e l'ombretto nero come tutti gli scuri, sono i più allergici in assoluto.
Dopo anni ad usare l'ombretto rotondo della kiko da bagnato ho fatto allergia. Ne ho cmprato un altro ed esattamente il water eyeshadow, intense black e dopo un anno di utilizzo ancora nessuna allergia. Il migliore in assoluto. Rimane scolpito tutto il giorno, anche dopo il sesso.
E si toglie semplicemente lavandosi la faccia.
Gli ombretti kiko sono molto belli, ma reputo ottimissimi solo quelli che si stendono da bagnati.
Gli altri hanno poca scrivenza che durante il giorno sbiadisce molto.
Come prodotti per le ciglia, io che amo le ciglia bamboleggianti e sono esigentissima in materia rimmel tanto da essere disposta a spendere cifre inenarrabili ho trovato molto buono il Luxurious lashes, ma  da prendere in sconto e lo compro solo quando non trovo i miei due top, che mi fanno ciglia davvero super drammatiche e intense.
Sono due mascara che si comprano da oviesse, di marca per giovanissime quindi a dei prezzi ridicoli, eppure fanno un effettone e anche questi si tolgono benissimo e resistono intonsi molte ore.
Il primo è marca essence, credo costi tre euro ed è quello nero bombato con scritta rosa. Non ricordo mai il nome.
Il secondo è di marca NYC, in un contenitore rosa accesissimo e si chiama Big bold. Anche questo sui tre euro.
Meglio di essence.
Ma i mascara sono assolutamente soggettivi.

I rossetti di kiko non mi piacciono, ma praticamente non ne porto quindi posso recensire solo quelli o naturali o rosati.
Vanno via in fretta.
Gli smalti sono ottimi e ci sono un sacco di colori.
Poi naturalmente compro sempre lo scibile brillantinato, dai puff che spantegano diamanri a quelli poverizzati da mettere sui capelli.
Conclusioni.
Per la cura della pelle non comprerei mai kiko. Mai.
Mentre sui decorativi, compreso il lifting3d, ha prodotti a livello di resa davvero ottimi, considerato anche il prezzo.
Il nero che uso, nemmeno Dior era così buono, che ho usato anni prima di chiedermi perchè dovessi spendere 40 euro per un fottuto ombretto nero che nemmeno mi soddisfaceva ma era l'unico in giro che almeno resisteva un po'.

I decorativi sono molto personali e variano da pelle a pelle.

Comunque sono appena tornata. 
L'effetto lifting ha un po' mollato, molto poco, ma la pelle risulta ancora liscia, sana (anche il glow rosato è sempre bello, e non si è "macchiato") e con una bella grana.
E per nulla unta, nonostante sia il siero che il primer, siano dei concentrati di silicone.
Ripeto. Non guardo l'inci perchè se no raccapriccio.


----------



## Tebe (16 Agosto 2013)

C'è anche un prodotto per labbra, il lip volume, che a me non fa una cippa come volume, ma in effetti rende più liscia la pelle delle labbra e non me le fa seccare.
Lo uso sia da solo che prima del rossetto.
Anche di questo mi rifiuto di guardare l'inci, ma funziona alla grande.


----------



## Innominata (16 Agosto 2013)

Proprio pochi giorni fa una mia amica mi ha detto che Kiko fa un'ampollina con acido levo ascorbici, acqua e stabilizzante...credo meno di dieci euro, per caso tu che sei anche un'ascorbic addict l'hai provato? Io al momento faccio la mia dose ogni giorno sul momento, spesso mischiandola agli inguenti prr guest( sono ottimi veicolanti, soprattutto quelli a inci semplice), ma questo di Kiko mi tenta...Per il resto, da quando ho conosciuto Nars  mi prende il deplorevole impulso di avvicinarmi agli altri brand e sussurrare fra i denti fai schifo fai schifo fai schifo...
Tebe, tu devi postare l'inci. Scannerizzalo senza guardarlo. Guarda che la gatta e' gia pronta su mia commissione a sprecarti tutti gli smalti Kiko sulle sue unghie se non lo fai...


----------



## Tebe (16 Agosto 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Proprio pochi giorni fa una mia amica mi ha detto che Kiko fa un'ampollina con acido levo ascorbici, acqua e stabilizzante...credo meno di dieci euro, per caso tu che sei anche un'ascorbic addict l'hai provato? Io al momento faccio la mia dose ogni giorno sul momento, spesso mischiandola agli inguenti prr guest( sono ottimi veicolanti, soprattutto quelli a inci semplice), ma questo di Kiko mi tenta...Per il resto, da quando ho conosciuto Nars  mi prende il deplorevole impulso di avvicinarmi agli altri brand e sussurrare fra i denti fai schifo fai schifo fai schifo...
> Tebe, tu devi postare l'inci. Scannerizzalo senza guardarlo. Guarda che la gatta e' gia pronta su mia commissione a sprecarti tutti gli smalti Kiko sulle sue unghie se non lo fai...


dici niente con nars. E' del gruppo shiseido e quest'ultima mi è sempre piaciuta moltissimo con i suoi colori chiari e perfetti su di me.
Non la conosco ora cerco. Anche io me la faccio sempre sul momento comunque.
Di che inci parli?
Quello del lifting 3d o dell'ampolla vit c?


----------



## Tebe (16 Agosto 2013)

Ho trovato la recensione di Lola sul siero.
Io lo comprerei.

http://lola.mondoweb.net/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=48740


----------



## Innominata (16 Agosto 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho trovato la recensione di Lola sul siero.
> Io lo comprerei.
> GRazie, ora studio
> http://lola.mondoweb.et/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=48740


Tropolone:mrgreen::mrgreen:
.D'altronde nel 3D c 'e' il pullulon, che te lo dico a fare.Su Alf hanno postato i primi dieci componenti, sono praticamente tutti zuccheri che con gli infusi fiorelluti fanno una tisana zuccherata che asciugando inamida il viso...quindi non dovrebbe per niente nuocere, fino a li'!
Nars fa una stranissima ciprie bianca che sembra un pezzetto di Luna tritata e compattata con polvere di via Lattea...non si stende, ti smalta il viso con un vestitino impalpabile di seta lunare, e' fiabesca! Anche se secondo me e' proprio Silycon Valley...


----------

